# Kieler wo seit ihr?



## Timmi (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels aus Kiel,

es gibt zwar den MTB Treff der RG Kiel
aber irgendwie schaffe ich es nie dorthin
deshalb meine Frage gibts hier noch ein
paar leute aus Kiel oder Umgebung die
MTB fahren?

Grüße Tim


----------



## Waxweazle (20. Juli 2004)

Ja Moin !!
Was is für dich denn MTB fahren ?? Einfach durch den Wald burnen und ma nen Tourchen ?? Weil was anderes fahr ich nicht mit meinem Kumpel !! 
Kommen aus Malente ... Und eigentlich sind wir nur hier in den Wäldern so zum Spass unterwegs ... also keine Drops und sonn kram !!

Greetz  Wax ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (20. Juli 2004)

Moin,Moin !
  In Rendsburg gibt´s auch noch Leute die regelmässig MTB fahren.
  In und um den Hüttener Bergen gibts richtig geile Touren.  
  Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall von Kiel da mal hin zufahren.
  Allerdings würde ich die Anfahrt im PKW empfehlen.  


  Gruss


----------



## Timmi (20. Juli 2004)

Bissel im Wald rumbrettern und auch gerne Touren.

Das mit dem Auto nach Rendsburg wird mit einem Lupo schwer   

Mhhhhh ist denn niemand sonst aus Kiel hier?


----------



## Waxweazle (20. Juli 2004)

Stimmt   mit einem Golf Cabrio von meinem Kumpel auch !! ;D


----------



## Timmi (20. Juli 2004)

shit ;-) Bleibt noch der Zug.


----------



## northpoint (20. Juli 2004)

Nun habt Ihr schon so oft von den Hüttener Bergen erzählt.Ich glaube ich muß es demnächst mal antesten?


----------



## Th.S16 (21. Juli 2004)

Moinsen !
Auch wenn die Anreise mit dem PKW etwas umständlich ist, von der Bahn mal
ganz abgesehen, lohnt es sich für einen Versuch in den Hüttener Bergen allemal.
Ich würde mich als Guide zur Verfügung stellen, auf eigene Faust ist man da 
verloren.  
Ne spassige Runde von 3-4 Std kommt locker zusammen.  
Ausser den Bikern von der RG-Kiel wüsste ich jetzt keinen mehr, der regelmässig in Kiel fährt.
Alle anderen (wenigen) Biker in S-H sind im Land versprengt, genau wie die Reviere in denen man gut fahren kann (Hüttener Berge, Malente, Glücksburg, usw.) Und dahin muss man dann sowieso mit dem PKW anreisen. 

Gruss 
Thorsten


----------



## Timmi (22. Juli 2004)

Hey, das mit dem Guide ist ein cooles
Angebot. Hat denn jmd. hier noch lust
mit? Ist das Gelände hart? Sind dort
Single Trails zu fahren?

Grüße Tim


----------



## Th.S16 (22. Juli 2004)

Moin!

  In den Hüttener Bergen gibt es alles, was dem gemeinen Biker so Freude 
  macht:
  Singeltrails, knackige Up-und Downhills, aber auch ruhige Passagen zum
  cruisen.
  Es geht, natürlich auch vom Tempo abhängig, schon  zur Sache.
  Wie hart es zur Sache geht, hängt nur von uns ab.

  Gruss


----------



## Blabla2 (22. Juli 2004)

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo es Trails und alles mögliche wo man gut runterheizen kann, in Kiel gibt????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waxweazle (23. Juli 2004)

Leute   wir sind in Schleswig Holstein ... das sollte nicht vergessen werden !!   
Wenn ihr Berge und Trails wollt müsst ihr in die Schweiz fahren ins wunderschöne Kanton Tessin oder Genf ... da in der Ecke solls auch toll sein !!


----------



## Th.S16 (23. Juli 2004)

Tach auch !
Na vielen Dank für den Tip mit der Schweiz.
Der bringt uns hier ja richtig weiter.......


----------



## Anfall (24. Juli 2004)

Naja, im Moment kann man für 69 Euronen in die Schweiz fliegen, von daher ist das wirklich mal eine Alternative, falls man mal Urlaub, Ferien usw. haben sollte. 

Ansonsten kann man in Bergfelden, in der Nähe des Bungsbergs, noch eine schöne Steigung fahren. Da geht's für norddeutsche Verhaltnisse doch verdammt bergauf. Alternativen findet man noch in Richtung Sasel/Breitenstein/usw. Zwar nicht mit den alpinen Bergen vergleichbar, aber doch nicht unbedingt sooo schlecht.

Achja und den Holm (Wald) in Malente nicht zu vergessen. Da gibt's auch einige schöne Up- und Downhills, wenn man die "Schleichwege" kennt. Ja, ich weiß, das ist nicht unbedingt in der Region Kiel, aber es lohnt sich für einen Kieler, mal die ostholsteiner Gegend zu Erkunden 

Und nun werde ich mich ins Bettchen begeben und nacher sehen, wie Ulle den Basso noch überholt.


----------



## madbull (24. Juli 2004)

Ich war diese Woche in Kiel und bin von Kiel nach Eckernförde gefahren. Ungefähr in der Mitte der Strecke ist ein etliche Kilometer langes Stück genialer, schmaler Trail direkt oben an der Kante des Steilufers, teils offen, teils durch Wald. Kann ich nur empfehlen!   
Weiß leider nicht mehr, zwischen welchen Örtchen dieses schöne Stück lag, vielleicht weiß da ja ein Local mehr.


----------



## Hellfish (24. Juli 2004)

Blabla2 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo es Trails und alles mögliche wo man gut runterheizen kann, in Kiel gibt????


Düsternbrooker Holz?


----------



## Timmi (25. Juli 2004)

Hellfish schrieb:
			
		

> Düsternbrooker Holz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (26. Juli 2004)

Ahoi!
Sieht ja doch so aus, als wenns doch noch ein paar Biker in S-H gibt.  
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, warum man die Biker nicht mal zu einer 
Tour unter einen Hut bekommt.  
Mehr als eine geile Tour anbieten geht ja wohl nicht.
(Siehe Tourankündigung Hüttener Berge).


----------



## Blabla2 (27. Juli 2004)

Weil nicht alle Touren fahren wollen  
Düsternbrooker Gehölz kann man echt vergessen, da ist nicht´s los!! Richtig langweilig  
Ich such eher was in der Richtung wie es mal im Wald hinter dem Ernst Balach Gym war, in der Nähe vom Kanal! Die Kieler die da gefahren sind, wissen was ich meine!


----------



## Timmi (28. Juli 2004)

Du, meinst den Tannenberg richtig?

Ich würde mich auf jedenfall einer Tour anschließen.

Grüße Tim


----------



## Th.S16 (30. Juli 2004)

Moin !
 Aufgrund mangelnder Beteiligung fällt die Hüttener Berge Tour am 30.07 um 
 17.30 aus.


----------



## Jinxter (2. August 2004)

Hi an alle,

ich wollte das Thema jetzt nicht sterben lassen, weil es sich eigentlich ganz interessant anhört!

Meine Wenigkeit und ein Bekannter kommen aus Preetz (liegt zwischen Kiel und Plön), fahren überwiegend Touren (zw. 30 und 80 km Länge) die auch gerne mal anständig bergauf gehen und technisch werden dürfen (sollen).
Gegen nen kleinen Downhill haben wir auch nichts einzuwenden.

An die Bad Malenter:
Den Holm kennen wir ein bißchen (u.a. die DH-Strecke), wir konnten uns aber bisher nicht dazu durchringen, mal alle kleinen Abstecher zu fahren, die es da noch so gibt. Wir sind immer mit dem Auto bis Plön und von da mit dem Bike weiter. Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal verabreden (über diesen Thread oder per PN), um mal gemeinsam im Holm zu fahren. Alternativ können wir euch logischerweise auch mal die Preetzer Gegend zeigen (einige kleine Hügelchen gibt es hier auch   )

@ Th.S16
Ich hab den Thread leider zu spät gefunden, aber Dein Angebot hätte ich glatt angenommen! Die Hüttener Berge kenne ich nämlich kein Stück, und wenn eine Gegend schon "... Berge" heißt, dann kann das hier oben ja nur Spaß bedeuten. Die Anreise von Preetz nach Rendsburg mit dem Auto wäre kein Problem. Also wenn Du noch mal Lust hast den Guide zu spielen, meld Dich noch mal (Guide Angebot von unserer Seite gilt natürlich genauso).
Das Wetter spielt momentan ja wieder mit.

Grüße am alle ,  Joe


----------



## Th.S16 (3. August 2004)

Hi Jinxter!
 Also ich werd mir am Sonntag die Hüttener Berge geben.
 Startzeit bzw. Startort stehen noch nicht fest, bin somit flexibel.
 Die Tour sollte aber schon gerne 3-4 Std dauern.
 Sonst lohnt die Anreise nicht.
 Tempo eher locker, alles was Spass macht soll gefahren werden.
 Wer noch Bock hat mitzufahren kann sich ja hier melden.

 Gruss


----------



## Jinxter (5. August 2004)

Ja super,

Sonntag wäre für mich kein Problem, evtl. würden wir dann mit zwei Mann kommen (muß ich noch telefonisch klären).
Würde es denn passen, wenn wir relativ früh fahren könnten, vielleicht so ab 10 Uhr ?
Du kannst Dich ja noch mal melden, dann auch wegen einer Anreisebeschreibung.

MfG Joe


----------



## Th.S16 (5. August 2004)

Hi Jinxter !
Sonntag 10 Uhr ? Kein Problem !
Allerdings werde ich wohl alleine auftauchen, da der Rest der Mannschaft in
Bad Segeberg RTF fährt, oder in Norderstedt den Müllberg unsicher macht.

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## Jinxter (5. August 2004)

Hab eben telefoniert; Sonntag 10 Uhr passt super. Also von unserer Seite kann die Tour starten   
Wie ich auf der Autobahn Richtung Rendsburg komme, weiß ich, aber wo wir uns da genau treffen, müßtest Du mir noch mal sagen.
In Rendsburg selber kenne ich mich auch kein Stück aus.
Vielleicht können wir uns ja auch etwas außerhalb auf irgendeinem Parkplatz treffen.

MfG Joe


----------



## Th.S16 (5. August 2004)

Hi Jinxter !
O.K , Sonntag 10 Uhr ist abgemacht.
Der Weg zum Startpunkt ist auch leicht erklärt:
Die A7 von  Süden an der Abfahrt Büdelsdorf  nach rechts in Richtung Eckernförde verlassen.
(Nicht nach Büdelsdorf bzw.Rendsburg reinfahren).
Der B203 durch die Senke wenige hundert Meter folgen, bis es wieder leicht bergauf geht, und auf der rechten Seite das grosse gelbe Schild  "Lehmbek/Moor, Alt- und Neu Duvenstedt" kommt.
100 Meter hinter diesem Schild ist ein kleiner Parkplatz parallel zur B203. 
Da treffen wir uns dann am Sonntag um 10.
Sollte noch was unklar sein :0151/12533839.

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jinxter (6. August 2004)

Alles klar, vielen Dank !

MfG Joe


----------



## cyclo (22. August 2004)

Waxweazle schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr Berge und Trails wollt müsst ihr in die Schweiz fahren ins wunderschöne Kanton Tessin oder Genf ... da in der Ecke solls auch toll sein !!



Hab ich da was von der Schweiz gelesen?   
Das Tessin ist 1A. Aber Genf? Nun ja... Da bild ich mir ein, dass das Oberbaselbiet noch interessanter ist. 
Wie dem auch sei. Gibt sicher bessere Lokalitäten als Genf. 



			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, im Moment kann man für 69 Euronen in die Schweiz fliegen, von daher ist das wirklich mal eine Alternative, falls man mal Urlaub, Ferien usw. haben sollte



Na dann mal runter mit euch! Ich gebe gern Asyl!   
Doch billiger gehts auch! 
IBC - Schweiz  

greetz,
cyclo


----------



## Th.S16 (23. August 2004)

Ahoi !
Um mal wieder zur Ausgangsfrage zurückzukommen :
Was ist eigentlich mit den Bikern von der RG-Kiel los ?
Warum lasst Ihr euch nicht mal in den Hüttener Bergen sehen?
Am Sonntag den 29.08 geht da sicherlich einiges ab.....
(siehe LMB-Eintrag).

Gruss


----------



## Timmi (23. August 2004)

keine Möglichkeit mit dem Rad hinzukommen.
Sonst wäre es aufjedenll ne Überlegung wert.

Grüße


----------



## BikeRideKiel (9. April 2006)

noch aktuell hier? Wenn ja, schreibt ma jemand was 

bin für alles zu haben =)


----------

